# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Proximo taller de hipnosis teatral en Octubre

## Jeff

Como se me han quejado que no lo anuncio con suficiente antelación, pues aquí les aviso a los posibles interesados:

-*Próximo taller de hipnosis teatral para el sábado 22 y domingo 23 de Octubre 2011. ¡Cupos limitados!*

El  taller goza de una total recomendación y avalado por los numerosos  magos profesionales y amateur repartido por toda la geografía Española  que han asistido a él y ya están aplicando la hipnosis por doquier con  seriedad, éxito y respeto.

Para más información contactar con Kiko del show, el cual es el organizador: 616937370 Escuela de magia, curso de magia, espectaculo de magia, A Toda Magia

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

